
A webpack starter kit for your basic web-dev needs - lifenautjoe
Want to make a production ready splash page? Onboarding page? A phaser game? Something that does not require dozens of plugins that result in obscure webpack configuration files? 
This starter kit provides minimal set of plugins and readable webpack configuration for these kind of jobs.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lifenautjoe.github.io&#x2F;webpack-starter-basic&#x2F;
======
panta
Nice! KISS at work :-)

